# Circvs Maximvs is listed as a malware site



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 10, 2018)

When I go to that forum via the link here or just typing in the URL I'm warned to not go there as its a reported malware site by Firefox.


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 12, 2018)

What's wrong with that...?  

Sent from my C6603 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Frnlko131 (Jul 15, 2020)

I had the same problem buddy. If you still have this issue, try to use a cleaner, it helped me a lot. It deletes all residual and unnecessary files and because of that, I can use my old computer. I chose a cleaner according to an article if you don't know what kind of software you should install you need to read it and decide among the best pc tune up softwares. There are described the most popular cleaners and their features so it's not a problem to choose a cleaner anymore.


----------



## CapnZapp (Jul 15, 2020)

Usually such blocking is a result of sites being hacked, or their advertisements being malicious.

Site owners can only ask Google to rescan their sites. That takes time, even if there was a false positive and no infection was ever present.

Tldr don't think there's much to do but wait.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2020)

CM moved from there long ago.


----------



## thom_likes_gaming (Jul 16, 2020)

Pro-tip: deactivate safe browsing. It's another piece in the puzzle of Google collecting too much personal data. 
_tips his tinfoil hat, exits stage-left_


----------

